

Ask HN: what are your 2 or 3 favorite SAAS services ? - thibaut_barrere

I'm working on adding more content to http://kingapi.com.<p>By content I mean SAAS services that people here actually use and are happy with.<p>Could you share the names of your preferred ones ?
======
kordless
At Loggly we use Google Apps, Unfuddle, and RightScale.

------
hajrice
_Campfire_ Remember The Milk

And, if Google Apps count, count them in too!

------
rmc
I use HackerNews, a site for finding new content, and discussing things.

------
consultutah
Http://testplanmanagement.com

